# Myofascial Release-97140



## hthompson (Aug 11, 2010)

Looking for some guidance.  I am in a family practice office.  We have a physician's assistant who is also a chiropractor, but is currently using his PA credential's in our office.  He is doing myofascial release and manual traction.  A couple of the secondary supervising physicians are DO's and the rest are MD's.  If the supervision physician is comfortable co-signing the chart, is there a valid reason for this service to be non-billable?  BTW-this is not an insurance issue, it's an auditing issue.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Aug 11, 2010)

You need to check with your State licensing boards. Both the AMA and Osteopathic boards, actually. I'm sure the DO's might be covered to co-sign the notes but I'm not sure about the MDs. If he was using his chiropractor license, it would be no problem. Chiros use the PT/OT codes all the time. Not usually for the other docs. 

I would also question the malpractice insurance. Will it cover him if he's performing these services under the MD and DO licenses?


----------

